# Calling out the Sweet and Innocent Women on this message board!



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright, sweet, innocent ladies..are you the type that is always thinking about doing only the safe things? Are you so innocent that anything more than sex in missionary and basic doggy style is too kinky? Does giving Blowjobs feel like the name implies.."a job?" Does Anal sex seem too dirty for you that your unwilling to try it, or have tried it and dont wont to try again because the first few times just felt strange and uncomfortable? Do you not like your husband to go down on you when you dont feel 150 percent clean..even if he tells you that he kinda likes the natural smell down there, and prefers it over the smell/taste of soap? After giving a blowjob do you run to the bathroom quickly to spit out everything in your mouth, wash your mouth with soap..brush your teeth for the next 2 minutes before you can resume love making with your husband? 
I could go on and on and on and on...but perhaps the most important question is..
Do You never ever initiate sex with your spouse..because you feel like it may not be the perfect time to initiate or you just enjoy being taken 500 percent of the time and never ever think even once that maybe every once in a blue moon your husband might enjoy it if you were to take the initiative as well? That he might enjoy it if you were to make love to HIM and not always expect him to do ALL the love making in your marriage? 
Is this you?
Then I need YOUR help!
Because, while I have a very sweet and innocent wife, and she's great..but when it comes to sex, it's become very routine and she's not interested in spicing things up...and while it's not always to these extremes..it's pretty close to how it's in our marriage 95 percent of the time(she does initiate every once in a while).
So...are you SWEET? Are you INNOCENT?
Give me your advice...what is the best thing for a HIGH testosterone Male like me to do? What can I do to make my wife become a little less innocent in the bed? 
I love the sweet..I love the innocent....JUST NOT IN BED! 

Or were you at one time like this? What changed you to be more open to kinkier/crazier sex?

Thanks sweetie pies...


----------



## blublazy (Apr 30, 2010)

Im not a sweetheart in the bed and never was... but, maybe you should try bringing a TINY little cutesy finger/tongue vibrator into bed... talk dirty to her. Imagine when you make love to her, that you are a wave of passion (yea it sounds corny) crashing down on her so that she can FEEL your wanting her in a carnal way... grab her breast lick her ears go to town in the south and dirty talk. She might be uncomfortable at first, but she will open up eventually. If nothing else, do it on the sofa. Start very small the work your way up, but never forget to tell her what turns u on most about her, and how beautiful she is in everything she does. She wont do anything if she is not secure enough to do it!


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I used to be sweet and innocent. I don't know what changed me really. I reached the age of 30 and my sex drive went into overdrive. I started reading more and liked the steamy romance novels. I gained some self confidence.

The problem was how to come out of the shell without it seeming out of character. My husband (ex husband now) seemed to really appreciate it......but.....wouldn't shut up about it. Getting through that shyness was hard enough, but with him constantly talking about it, and I mean constantly, I got embarassed by it.

Now, I don't know if it was me or him. He'd always wanted sex, all the time. The biggest problem was that he had a "premature" issue. The problem was that when I did become bold enough to "do something" he'd talk about it so much that it bordered on the rediculous.

My advice is, do what you can to make her comfortable enough to let those inhibitions down. Don't push, just take baby steps. And when she finally does cut loose a little bit, don't talk about it constantly. Hug her, carress her, snuggle her afterwards. The next day, don't bring it up, just give her a nice long close hug and tell her how much you love her. See how that goes.


----------



## boogdar (May 1, 2010)

I wouldn't call myself sweet and innocent....most of the time. Of course I am a woman and so I tend to feel completely different sometimes for no apparent reason...
BUT...what works best for me when I'm not in a particularly spicy mood, is when my husband turns up the romance aspect, and showers me with compliments.
I think it's the boost in confidence as a woman, that makes me feel like it's okay to be completely mind-blowingly try-anything ****ty with him.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the responses..I appreciate it..
Scarletblue...I get what your saying..like dont constantly talk about it to her..I think in the past I may have been a bit like that, tried talking about how she felt sexually too much...tried getting into her head, or over complimenting her on a blowjob, or a certain sex position we did..because now we rarely will do different sex positions..and I only get blowjobs when I ask for them(verbal or body language)..
For the past week I've just stayed away from trying to initiate sex..I've stayed away from talking about sex..from flirting...I'm just being nice to her..hugging her and kissing her(only little kisses for goodbyes or welcome home's)

Maybe I've crowded her too much in the past...

Maybe I'll need to wait till she hits 30..haha, hopefully my sex drive is still as high by then.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Many women suffer from sexual shame to the point where it takes a tremendous amount of effort to be able to really open up and go for it. Suggest something like role play, that's innocent enough, right? It will give her the opportunity to step outside of herself and might give her permission to be more on the naughty side. I'm sure the first time or two might be a little awkward, but keep trying with different scenerios, HAVE FUN, Laugh and try to be as crazy as she feels comfortable with. If it's still really bad, seek counseling as she really may have to comes to terms with how a sweet innocent woman is OKAY and HEALTHY to get down and dirty sometimes.


----------



## skitown (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't consider myself sweet and innocent - but I am pretty close to what you describe in your post. Here are few things to consider. 

Was she raised in a conservative family environment? I was (catholic)- and for some reason, I came away with beliefs such as thinking about sex is bad, talking about it is bad, having sex before marriage unthinkable and there is only one purpose for sex - babies. It is not something to be enjoyed as that is selfish guilty pleasure. Could her background have influenced how she feels about sex?

Is she self confident with her body image? A lot of women, even those with drop dead bodies, aren't - and this may play into how she is sexually.

I am still this way. I did read some of the posts here - and I will tell you, if my H ever brought a toy into bed, I would just flip. Even something as small as a new position freaks me out. If you are going to go this route - try some sort of sexual lubricant or edible lotion. 

One other suggestion - have you ever seen the movie 9 1/2 weeks? If not rent it and watch it with her. See how she reacts. It is a movie that follows a relationship that is psyhcologically driven using sex where the man gets the woman to move out of her sexual comfort zone. It is not porn but there are some explicit scenes. Kim Bassinger and Mickey Rourke


----------

